# painting brick on top of existing paint / water proofing basement



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

My first thought is you really need to find out what's causing the moisture problem.........gutters clogged, ground sloping towards house, etc. Any work I have done in the past when it comes to waterproofing is to get that old paint off so you can properly seal the concrete block. UGL works pretty good as long as it's not MAJOR water infiltration.


----------



## 2md (Dec 12, 2010)

i just started researching different products and very confused .. from what understand so far water based, polyurethane, or acrylic bases sealers may not be as good as silicon based products . but i am unable to find any silicon based brands for some reason not on the Internet and not in home depot .. any ideas?


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

First you do need to resolve the problem as to why you have water coming in the basement. Then I would remove any loose/flaking paint, clean the walls and spray on Sherwin Williams Shercrete which is a flexible, breathable, acrylic waterproofer that you can get in virtually any color that you want.


----------



## 2md (Dec 12, 2010)

i am afraid there is not much i can do to resolve the problem unless i am willing to spend thousands of dollars .!!! It is a row house built in 1980, so no coating of any kind on the other side of the wall .. if it wasn;t for the concrete back yard and from concrete side walk, the basement would have been more like a pool!

I have done some more research in the last couple hours and i keep seeing sheecrete as a good product .. my next question, best way to remove old paint?

Has anyone used the paste stuff? I saw 2 products in Sherwin Williams called Peel away 1 and Smart Strip .. are they suitable for using on the whole basement?


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

I've never used peel away on a masonry surface, but on wood substrates it works great. If you decide to use the SW Shercrete you don't have to strip the paint, as you can paint over it with the Shercrete as long as it is not peeling or flaking. Shercrete is our go to product for most interior-exterior masonry surfaces as it is a waterproofer and it also adds aesthetics


----------



## 2md (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks houspaintingNY .. sounds like shercrete is the product to go .. i do have the paint chipping peeling away .. so i think i have to remove the old stuff b4 sealing the wall with sherecrete ...

still searching chemical strippers on brick .. not a lot of info out there which kinda surprsies me .. they all say they work on brick, but all the demos show wood .. and i wonde who long it will take to do the job? i think i have aboit 700 sq/feet of walls to clean and 150 sq/ft to water proof/seal ..


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Hmmm. Explain that to me: "brick basement walls"...and "rowhouse"

By a rowhouse, I think about several conjoining houses that share a common wall above ground and common basement walls. If you put a hole in your wall, wouldn't you see into the neighbor's basement?

Brick walls...not much support there unless it is just a brick veneer put there to look nice but without structural value. What do you have? CBUs underneath? ie concrete blocks?


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

you can use this product to water proof your basement yourself. http://www.sanitred.com/BasementWaterproofing.htm


----------

